# Rahmengröße Nerve XC



## Andreas_K (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor, mir ein Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 zu kaufen, entweder noch eins aus dem Schlussverkauf 2008 oder ein 2009er Modell.

Ich hadere vor der Bestellung nur noch mit der Rahmengröße. Das PPS Programm steht je nach Fahrweise (bequem bzw. sportlich) genau zwischen L und XL.

Ich bin 1,95m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 92 cm.

Für mich ist ein MTB auf jeden Fall Sportgerät, es soll also für mehr als nur ne ruhige Tour mit der Freundin herhalten. Schnelle Touren für die Fitness stehen also im Vordergrund, aber das Bike soll auch für anspruchsvollere Abfahren ausgelegt sein.

Bin schon mehrere Bikes anderer Hersteller gefahren und habe festgestellt das 21" (54 cm Sitzrohr) sehr gut passen. Ein 56er von Ghost, das ich gefahren bin, kam mir sehr unbeweglich vor. Während mir viele meiner Freunde (die z.T. auch Rennen fahren) eher zu dem L Rahmen raten, haben mir sämtliche Berater im Laden eher die größeren Modelle nahegelegt.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir noch nen Rat geben. Ein weiteres Problem besteht auch darin, dass die Geometrie vom 2008er zum 2009er Modell geändert wurde. Beim 2008er hat das Sitzrohr in XL 56 cm beim 2009er 55cm. L ist dann dementsprechend 52 cm bzw. 50 cm.

Mein momentaner Stand: 2008: Größe L; 2009: lieber XL weil 50cm dann doch sehr klein ist.

Was meint ihr? Und gibt es zufällig jemanden der noch die vollständigen Geometriedaten der 2008er Modelle hat? Auf der Homepage gibts die leider nicht mehr...


Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Langley (7. Februar 2009)

Hast Du eine Chance mal nach Koblenz zu fahren um das auszuprobieren? Leider kann nichts den eigenen Test ersetzen.

Ich find Deine Schrittlänge waere L, der Rest XL...

Take care

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enjung (7. Februar 2009)

Andreas_K schrieb:


> Ich hadere vor der Bestellung nur noch mit der Rahmengröße. Das PPS Programm steht je nach Fahrweise (bequem bzw. sportlich) genau zwischen L und XL.
> 
> Und gibt es zufällig jemanden der noch die vollständigen Geometriedaten der 2008er Modelle hat? Auf der Homepage gibts die leider nicht mehr...



Ich stehe vor demselben Problem. Bei ähnlicher Körpergröße sagt das PPS bei mir auch L bzw. XL.

Ich habe mir mal die Arbeit gemacht, aus dem 2008 Katalog die Geometrien raus zu suchen und diese in einer Excel-Tabelle mit den 2009ern zu vergleichen. Die Excel-Datei findet Ihr im angehängten Zip-Archiv (ohne Gewähr).

Ich habe daraus geschlossen, dass sich die 2008er und 2009er teilweise deutlich unterscheiden. Man hatte mir nämlich gesagt, ich könnte die 2008er Probe fahren, da die sowieso fast identisch wären. Ich warte jedenfalls bis ich die 2009er in Koblenz fahren kann - bei einer solchen Investition will ich mir sicher sein, die richtige Größe zu nehmen.


----------



## Beniras (8. Februar 2009)

Auch ich bräuchte mal einen Rat bzgl. der Rahmengröße.(Größe 1.80cm/Schrittlänge 82.5cm)
Ich stehe nun vor einem Bikekauf und kenne mich mit den Geometrien nicht so gut aus.Welche Rahmengröße würde bei einem 2007er XC besser passen? M oder L ?
Das Lapierre Zesty z.B. ist in L genau passend.
http://move-cycles.com/shop/popup_image.php/pID/910/imgID/1/XTCsid/d1ecd06b5e47c677cfba4d85fa2b43b4

Danke und Gruß
Beniras


----------



## frogi (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo, ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines neuen Rades.Und zwar das *Ghost* SE *7000* 2008 und wollte euch mal nach eurer Meinung fragen. Ich bin 180 cm groß und habe mir das RAD in 48 CM Rahmengröße gekauft. Haben mir alle so geraten. Das 52 cm große Rad wäre wohl zu groß haben alle gesagt. Bei mir ist es so, das ich wohl ein bischen kürzere Beine habe und dafür mein Oberkörper in der Proportion etwas länger ist (maginal). Errechnet (Schrittlänge) ist sogar etwas weniger als 48 cm wurden. Ein Mountainbike soll ja auch nicht zu groß sein, wird somit etwas agiler wenn es klein ist. Irgendwie bin ich mir jetzt nicht mehr ganz so sicher ob die Größe wirklich passt. Ich finde ich sitze zu zentral über dem Lenker, also zu kompakt. Das ganze wirkt dann ein wenig gedrungen. Könnt ihr euch vorstellen was ich meine ?
Ich überlege ob ich mir einen etwas längeren Vorbau besorgen soll, damit ich etwas sportlicher auf dem Rad sitze. Wie ist eure Meinung dazu. Ich bin nicht so der extreme Biker. Fahre auch mal ein Paar Kilometer einfach auf der Landstraße. 
Würde mich über ein paar Antworten und Einschätzungen von euch freuen ?!?!.
Danke und Gruß, Frogi


----------



## kukuk54 (8. Februar 2009)

Nimm --M-- , bei  --L--, würdest du dir die E... stoßen . Bei Größe ´L `würdest du mit der Überstandshöhe nicht hinkommen . Fahre selber ein XC in Größe - M - bei einer 86er Schrittlänge .


----------



## KoyoteKarl (8. Februar 2009)

Andreas_K schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,95m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 92 cm.


 
Ich bin deutlich kleiner mit geringerer Schrittlänge (1,84/84), wobei ich die Schrittlänge jetzt aus dem Kopf nicht so genau weiß. Mir passte bei einer Probefahrt das XC 2008 in L wie angegossen, während das M zu eng war. Das würde bei Dir deutlich für XL sprechen. Die 2009er waren in L letztens leider noch nicht da. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal wieder reinschauen.

Die Geometrien werden sich bei den XC schon deshalb unterscheiden, weil der Federweg unterschiedlich ist.

Letztlich können all diese Überlegungen eine Probefahrt nicht ersetzen.


----------



## enjung (8. Februar 2009)

KoyoteKarl schrieb:


> Die 2009er waren in L letztens leider noch nicht da.



Ich hoffe, jetzt wo das 5.0 in L schon als Express-Bike gibt, dass es endlich auch für ne Probefahrt zur Verfügung steht. Habe schon ein paar Mal angerufen und letzte Woche noch mal gemailt, um mir die Verfügbarkeit bestätigen zu lassen. Leider bisher keine Antwort.

Auf Verdacht nach Koblenz iss mir dann doch ein bissl weit. Wenn's was Neues dazu gibt, melde ich mich noch mal hier.


----------



## KoyoteKarl (8. Februar 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Auf Verdacht nach Koblenz iss mir dann doch ein bissl weit.


 
Sag einfach, welches Modell in welcher Größe Du suchst. Ich wohne um die Ecke und wollte sowieso in den nächsten Tagen dort vorbeischauen. Ich kann Dir dann Bescheid geben.

Bis vor etwa drei Wochen hatten Sie nur je ein Rad aus allen Modellreihen da stehen, und zwar meist in Größe M. In der Regel haben Sie alle Ausführungen (4.0 - 9.0) von allen Baureihen (XC, AM etc.) in je einer Größe dort stehen, wenn erstmal alle Bikes fertig sind. Man kann also alle Baureihen in allen Größen probefahren, wenn auch nicht jeweils in der gewünschten Ausführung.


----------



## enjung (8. Februar 2009)

Ich will mich beim Nerve XC zwischen L und XL entscheiden. Meine letzte Info ist, dass die beiden Größen als 5.0 bzw. 6.0 in den Showroom kommen sollen.


KoyoteKarl schrieb:


> Ich wohne um die Ecke und wollte sowieso in den nächsten Tagen dort vorbeischauen.



Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob Du schneller bist, als der Canyon-Support per Mail .
In jedem Fall schon mal vielen Dank für das Angebot .


----------



## GzuzKryzt (9. Februar 2009)

Andreas_K schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe vor, mir ein Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 zu kaufen, entweder noch eins aus dem Schlussverkauf 2008 oder ein 2009er Modell.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre ein Spectral 9.0 in L mit 1,89 und 90. Das passt gut. 
Allerdings nähme ich jetzt wohl eher ein XL, da ich die Geometrie _sehr_ sportlich finde und ich gerne das längere Steuerrohr hätte.

Das Oberrohr des 2009er XC in XL misst satte 650mm! Und das Sitzrohr in L ist mit 500mm tatsächlich ziemlich klein. Wenn Du's sportlich magst, könnte das L jedoch passen.
Ein Probesitzen und Hofrunde drehen ist halt nicht zu ersetzen. Ausserdem kannst Du dabei auch andere geile Sachen besteigen...

Alte Geometriedaten einfach bei Canyon anfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Realzinni (9. Februar 2009)

Ich war am Wochenende in Koblenz
und habe mir das Nerve XC in L und XL angesehen und habe 
probegesessen aber kann mich auch jetzt noch nicht zwischen L & XL entscheiden. Ich bin 1,93cm bei 93cm SL.
Rechner sagt somit soeben XL und innerhalb der paar Minuten bei Canyon fällt mir die Entscheidung sehr schwer...


----------



## kailer (9. Februar 2009)

Wie ist das denn mit dem Oberrohr bei L und XL? Wird das deutlich höher als bei M, so wie bei den 2008er Modellen oder wird nur das Sitzrohr länger? Hat vielleicht jemand ein Foto der Nerve XCs 09 in L und XL?

Falls das Oberrohr nämlich zu weit oben sein sollte, würde ich bei 193/93 zum L raten, falls genug Abstand ist, dann auf jeden Fall XL mit kurzem Vorbau.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich fahre ein 08er Nerve AM in XL bei 195cm und 94cm Schrittlänge. Ich habe auch überlegt, den Rahmen in L zu nehmen, bin aber mit der Entscheidung zu XL glücklich. 
MMn ist die Länge des Sitzrohres nicht so entscheident wie die des Oberrohres. Das Sitzrohr kann man mit der Sattelstütze immernoch kürzer/länger machen. (Meine standart Iridium-Stütze ist aber auch am Anschlag...)
An deiner Stelle würde ich mich wieder für XL entscheiden!
Samy


----------



## bikedruid (11. Februar 2009)

Beniras schrieb:


> Auch ich bräuchte mal einen Rat bzgl. der Rahmengröße.(Größe 1.80cm/Schrittlänge 82.5cm)
> Ich stehe nun vor einem Bikekauf und kenne mich mit den Geometrien nicht so gut aus.Welche Rahmengröße würde bei einem 2007er XC besser passen? M oder L ?
> Das Lapierre Zesty z.B. ist in L genau passend.
> http://move-cycles.com/shop/popup_image.php/pID/910/imgID/1/XTCsid/d1ecd06b5e47c677cfba4d85fa2b43b4
> ...



Nimm auf jeden Fall den M Rahmen! Langt lockerst....
Habe den M bei 184 / 86 SL und könnte fast den L vertragen. Sattelstütze auf Anschlag! Aber darunter ist M perfekt!


----------



## flotho (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo, hab mir das Nerve XC 8.0 in Gr. S bestellt bin 171/78 gross hoffe das passt was meint ihr?


----------



## Beniras (11. Februar 2009)

bikedruid schrieb:


> Nimm auf jeden Fall den M Rahmen! Langt lockerst....
> Habe den M bei 184 / 86 SL und könnte fast den L vertragen. Sattelstütze auf Anschlag! Aber darunter ist M perfekt!


 
Werde mir ein gebrauchtes in M holen.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unregistriert (11. Februar 2009)

GzuzKryzt schrieb:


> Ausserdem kannst Du dabei auch andere geile Sachen besteigen...



 erzähl!


----------



## Frankentaler (12. Februar 2009)

flotho schrieb:


> Hallo, hab mir das Nerve XC 8.0 in Gr. S bestellt bin 171/78 gross hoffe das passt was meint ihr?



Müsst passen. Ist ziemlich eindeutig (im Gegensatz zu mir)


----------



## Frankentaler (12. Februar 2009)

Bin ein Grenzfall: 174/81 Will mit ein XC 5.0 2009 kaufen. Mit SL 80 sagt das PPS: "S", ab 81 springt es auf "M". Früher bin ich auf meinem 18 ´´ Cube ziemlich optimal gesessen. Die 16,5 sind mir wahrscheinlich a bisserl eng, evtl aber die 18,5 zu unhandlich. Habt Ihr allgemeine Tipps? Ich fahr selten ganz enge trails, viel unbefestigte aber auch befestigte Waldwege (lässt sich im Taunus nicht vermeiden)


----------



## bikedruid (12. Februar 2009)

Frankentaler schrieb:


> Bin ein Grenzfall: 174/81 Will mit ein XC 5.0 2009 kaufen. Mit SL 80 sagt das PPS: "S", ab 81 springt es auf "M". Früher bin ich auf meinem 18 ´´ Cube ziemlich optimal gesessen. Die 16,5 sind mir wahrscheinlich a bisserl eng, evtl aber die 18,5 zu unhandlich. Habt Ihr allgemeine Tipps? Ich fahr selten ganz enge trails, viel unbefestigte aber auch befestigte Waldwege (lässt sich im Taunus nicht vermeiden)



Hey,
das M ist ziemlich universell. Das Steuerrohr sogar 1cm kürzer als bei meinem 2007er XC in M. Damit fährst glaub recht gut. Zur Not tunt man Vorbau und Stütze.


----------



## LaberLafer (12. Februar 2009)

Hi,
ich habe heute mein XC6.0 zusammengebaut. Zu klein!!!
Ich bin 1,99m und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 98cm.
Um die entsprehende Sitzhöhe einstellen zu können fehlen beim maximalen Auszug der Sattelstütze ca. 6cm.
Schlüsse muß du selber ziehen.
Vielleicht interesiert dich mein nicht gefahrenesn neues Rad.
Spart dir die Lieferzeit.

Viel Spaß.

LaberLafer



Andreas_K schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe vor, mir ein Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 zu kaufen, entweder noch eins aus dem Schlussverkauf 2008 oder ein 2009er Modell.
> 
> ...


----------



## kailer (12. Februar 2009)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du Größe XL hast. Bevor du den Rahmen verscherbelst: Kannst du bitte ein Foto davon machen? 
Danke. 

Falls du das Rad doch fahren möchtest, empfehle ich eine längere Sattelstütze, bei 1,99 ist das nichts ungewöhnliches. Falls die momentan vorhandene 35 cm lang ist, wäre zum Beispiel die Thomson Elite mit 41cm genau richtig, eventuell mit Kröpfung, je nach Vorliebe. Die richtige Einstellung der Sitzposition mit Vorbaulänge/-winkel, Sattelstütze, Lenkerbreite, ist eine Wissenschaft für sich, nicht gleich aufgeben. Hier im Forum findest du bestimmt auch "Leidensgenossen" mit ähnlicher Größe.

Ich fahre übrigens bei 1,90 / 92cm einen 46cm Rahmen mit 40cm Stütze ohne Kröpfung (Oberrohr ca 61,5cm). 

Mir wird beim Nerve XC von Canyon L empfohlen. Falls jemand ein 09er hat, bitte ich um ein Foto.


----------



## Zuecho (13. Februar 2009)

Mich würde dazu folgendes interessieren: Kann ich das Bike evtl nachdem ich es bekommen habe und nach ein wenig testen für zu klein befunden habe, wieder zurückgeben und gegen eine andere Größe eintauschen?

Habe mir ein XC in M bestellt, bin mir jetzt aber nicht mehr ganz sicher obs nicht eventuell ein wenig klein sein könnte

Gruß Zuecho


----------



## GzuzKryzt (13. Februar 2009)

Zuecho schrieb:


> Mich würde dazu folgendes interessieren: Kann ich das Bike evtl nachdem ich es bekommen habe und nach ein wenig testen für zu klein befunden habe, wieder zurückgeben und gegen eine andere Größe eintauschen?
> 
> Habe mir ein XC in M bestellt, bin mir jetzt aber nicht mehr ganz sicher obs nicht eventuell ein wenig klein sein könnte
> 
> Gruß Zuecho



Canyon-Hotline anrufen, nachfragen, ggf. Bestellung korrigieren.


----------



## Realzinni (13. Februar 2009)

Rückgaberecht laut AGBs


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (13. Februar 2009)

kailer schrieb:


> Mir wird beim Nerve XC von Canyon L empfohlen. Falls jemand ein 09er hat, bitte ich um ein Foto.



Hier das ist in Größe L: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5582824&postcount=630



Zuecho schrieb:


> Habe mir ein XC in M bestellt, bin mir jetzt aber nicht mehr ganz sicher obs nicht eventuell ein wenig klein sein könnte



Wie groß bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zuecho (13. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du?



Bin 1,83 m bei einer Schrittlänge von 83 cm. War damals halt grad an der Grenze noch M, laut PPS. Sitze auf meinem bisherigen Cube Acid rel racelastig, daher fang ich doch langsam ein wenig an zu zweifeln. Als ich in Koblenz war hatten sie halt leider kein L da stehen.


----------



## benwo (13. Februar 2009)

Ich bin 1,88m groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 92cm. Habe auch lange überlegt ob ich L oder M nehmen soll, habe jetzt L und bin schon froh drüber. Eventuell baue ich sogar mal noch einen längeren Vorbau dran.

Hier ein Bild:


----------



## brainiac5 (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hab eine sl von 84 cm bei 184 cm Körpergrösse. 
Gestern bekam ich mein XC in M (und schwarz) - passt wunderbar !
Vor ein paar Wochen durfte ich auf einem 2008er XC9  probesitzen, da war mir klar
dass nur Gr M für mich in Frage kommt.


----------



## Realzinni (13. Februar 2009)

Bei 92cm eine Überlegung zu Größe M verstehe ich nicht. Da brauch man ja ne extra Sattelstütze.


----------



## benwo (13. Februar 2009)

Realzinni schrieb:


> Bei 92cm eine Überlegung zu Größe M verstehe ich nicht. Da brauch man ja ne extra Sattelstütze.



weil ich vorher einen 19" Rahmen hatte und den von der Oberrohrlänge her gut fand, die Sattelstütze war aber bis zum Anschlag draußen.


----------



## Zuecho (13. Februar 2009)

brainiac5 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine sl von 84 cm bei 184 cm Körpergrösse.
> Gestern bekam ich mein XC in M (und schwarz) - passt wunderbar !
> Vor ein paar Wochen durfte ich auf einem 2008er XC9  probesitzen, da war mir klar
> dass nur Gr M für mich in Frage kommt.



Na das bekräftigt ja meine Entscheidung für M. Habe schließlich die gleichen Maße wie du


----------



## KoyoteKarl (13. Februar 2009)

brainiac5 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine sl von 84 cm bei 184 cm Körpergrösse.
> Gestern bekam ich mein XC in M (und schwarz) - passt wunderbar !
> Vor ein paar Wochen durfte ich auf einem 2008er XC9 probesitzen, da war mir klar, dass nur Gr M für mich in Frage kommt.


 
Da kannst Du mal sehen, wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind. Ich habe bei identischen Maßen auch M und L probegefahren, und für mich kam nur das L in Frage. Bei M hatte ich - rein subjektiv - das Gefühl, ich schlage mir mit dem Knie ans Kinn.

Das zeigt, dass man unbedingt probesitzen/-fahren sollte.


----------



## Zuecho (13. Februar 2009)

KoyoteKarl schrieb:


> Da kannst Du mal sehen, wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind. Ich habe bei identischen Maßen auch M und L probegefahren, und für mich kam nur das L in Frage. Bei M hatte ich - rein subjektiv - das Gefühl, ich schlage mir mit dem Knie ans Kinn.
> 
> Das zeigt, dass man unbedingt probesitzen/-fahren sollte.



Das bekräftigt meine Entscheidung nun doch wieder nicht umbedingt 
Naja, kann ich Moment sowieso nur abwarten...


----------



## hartmeanle (13. Februar 2009)

Zum bestimmer der Maße eines Rahmens habe ich eine Hilfe angehängt. Nachmessen , ausfüllen und mit der o.g Tabelle vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (13. Februar 2009)

Mir scheint, ich bin hier richtig! 

192cm / 94cm, PPS sagt XL, aber 650mm Oberrohrlänge und ein Radstand  von 1159 schrecken mich irgendwie ab. Bei einer Schrittlänge von 92cm würde laut PPS Größe L reichen.
Mein jetziges (MA-/Touren-)Hardtail hat 605mm OR-Länge und in Verbindung mit einem 120mm Vorbau sitze ich nicht überstreckt, aber mit einer Sattelüberhöhung von von gut 10cm sportlich. Das Fahhrverhalten würde ich als wendig bezeichnen. Wenn es allerdings technisch/steil bergab geht, liegt durch den langen Vorbau sehr viel Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad und das Fahrverhalten tendiert dann doch eher in Richtung nervös.
Der XL Rahmen würde da sicher die nötige Ruhe mitbringen, allerdings habe ich Bedenken, dass die Kiste dann nur noch geradeaus fährt (->Radstand) und durch das längere Steuerrohr wird wohl auch die Steigfähigkeit an steilen Rampen (die ich zu gerne fahre) leiden.
Das angestrebte Fahrverhalten, bzw. die Sitzposition soll in jedem Fall wieder in Richtung sportlich gehen. 
Was ist wohl die Bessere Wahl:
Nerve XC in L, eventuell mit einem 110mm Vorbau oder in XL, eventuell mit einem kürzeren Vorbau (100mm) ohne Spacer um das längere Steuerrohr zu kompensieren?

Was meint Ihr?


Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Februar 2009)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Mir scheint, ich bin hier richtig!
> 
> 192cm / 94cm, PPS sagt XL, aber 650mm Oberrohrlänge und ein Radstand  von 1159 schrecken mich irgendwie ab. Bei einer Schrittlänge von 92cm würde laut PPS Größe L reichen.
> Mein jetziges (MA-/Touren-)Hardtail hat 605mm OR-Länge und in Verbindung mit einem 120mm Vorbau sitze ich nicht überstreckt, aber mit einer Sattelüberhöhung von von gut 10cm sportlich. Das Fahhrverhalten würde ich als wendig bezeichnen. Wenn es allerdings technisch/steil bergab geht, liegt durch den langen Vorbau sehr viel Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad und das Fahrverhalten tendiert dann doch eher in Richtung nervös.
> ...




Also ich hatte bis Dez'08 das XC in XL mit langem Vorbau (110) umgerüstet auf einen kurzen (90). Grund: der lange Vorbau führte zu einem kopflastigen Fahrverhalten und "drohte" bergab schnell vorn über zu kippen. Mit dem 90er wars definitiv besser! 
Allerdings ist der XL Rahmen in verwinkelten Serpentinen ein echter Nachteil.
Mein Tipp: Rahmen in L und nach hinten gekröpfte Sattelstütze, die Geometrie gibt das m.E. her!

Viel Glück!

P.S. hab mein Canyon nicht mehr, weil Service = Note 6


----------



## Schlammpaddler (16. Februar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte bis Dez'08 das XC in XL mit langem Vorbau (110) umgerüstet auf einen kurzen (90). Grund: der lange Vorbau führte zu einem kopflastigen Fahrverhalten und "drohte" bergab schnell vorn über zu kippen. Mit dem 90er wars definitiv besser!
> Allerdings ist der XL Rahmen in verwinkelten Serpentinen ein echter Nachteil.
> Mein Tipp: Rahmen in L und nach hinten gekröpfte Sattelstütze, die Geometrie gibt das m.E. her!
> 
> ...


Danke, das bestätigt meine Bedenken!
Das Rad muss in jedem Fall noch halbwegs flink ums Eck gehen, aber auch Berg hoch wie runter gut zu handeln sein. Ich weiß, das sind Eigenschaften, die sich z.T. gegenseitig ausschließen, aber sonst bleibe ich lieber bei meinem HT, da weiß ich was ich habe. Die gekröpfte Sattelstütze brauch ich vermutlich eh, obwohl das XC einen recht flachen Sitzwinkel hat. Aber in Verbindung mit einem Kurzen Vorbau liegt dann der Schwerpunkt so weit hinten, dass es bei steilen Uphills Probleme gibt (wobei so ein 650 Oberrohr ist schon ganz schön lang. Aber dann ist da immernoch das Problem mit dem laaaangen Radstand und den flachen winkeln. Das hört sich für mich einfach nach "geradeaus" an.
Was den Service betrifft:
ja, das ist auch so ein Punkt! 
Bis jetzt hatte ich bei fast allen meiner Räder in den letzten 15 Jahren mal einen Garantiefall oder wenigstens ein Problem, das auf schnelle Art und weise behoben werden musste.


----------



## enjung (16. Februar 2009)

Moinsen,
ich hab' da mal noch ne Frage zu dem PPS. Bis vor kurzem gab es doch da die Option "Sitzposition". Irgendwie scheint mir die verschwunden... Vorher hat PPS mir bei 1,88m, 92cm SL bei sportlich zu L und bei bequem zu XL geraten. Wieso ist denn bei kleinerem Rahmen die Sitzposition sportlicher? Wegen der Sitzüberhöhung? Eigentlich hätte ich gedacht, dass man bei größerem Rahmen aufgrund des längeren Oberrohrs gestreckter nach vorne sitzt...

Gruß
Eike

Edit: Ich habe die Berechnung nun nach dem Artikel (siehe oben) durchgeführt. Demnach wären die Idealmaße für mich wie folgt:

Sitzrohr: 540
Steuerrohr: 140
Oberrohr: 580 (Tour-Wert)
Vorbau: 115 (Tour-Wert)

Wenn ich das mit meiner Tabelle vergleiche, lande ich am ehesten bei L, außer dass das Sitzrohr etwas kurz ist. Aber das lässt sich wohl ausgleichen. Das Oberrohr bei XL scheint ja deutlich zu lang zu sein für mich. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Schlammpaddler (16. Februar 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> ich hab' da mal noch ne Frage zu dem PPS. Bis vor kurzem gab es doch da die Option "Sitzposition". Irgendwie scheint mir die verschwunden... Vorher hat PPS mir bei 1,88m, 92cm SL bei sportlich zu L und bei bequem zu XL geraten. Wieso ist denn bei kleinerem Rahmen die Sitzposition sportlicher? Wegen der Sitzüberhöhung? Eigentlich hätte ich gedacht, dass man bei größerem Rahmen aufgrund des längeren Oberrohrs gestreckter nach vorne sitzt...
> 
> Gruß
> Eike


Ja, das ist mir auch aufgefallen.
Der Grund für die sportlichere Sitzposition ist IMHO das kürzere Steuerrohr und die daraus resultierende größere Sattelüberhöhung. Das kürzere Oberrohr kann durch einen längeren Vorbau ausgeglichen werden. Das sorgt zusätzlich für ordentlich Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad, was sich bergauf positiv auswirkt. Leider muss man bergab den Preis dafür bezahlen. Genau den Weg bin ich bei meinem aktuellen Hardtail gegangen. Es geht gut vorwärts, ist flink im Singletrail, klettert gut - nur steil bergab ist es mit vorsicht zu geniesen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Februar 2009)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Ja, das ist mir auch aufgefallen.
> Der Grund für die sportlichere Sitzposition ist IMHO das kürzere Steuerrohr und die daraus resultierende größere Sattelüberhöhung. Das kürzere Oberrohr kann durch einen längeren Vorbau ausgeglichen werden. Das sorgt zusätzlich für ordentlich Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad, was sich bergauf positiv auswirkt. Leider muss man bergab den Preis dafür bezahlen. Genau den Weg bin ich bei meinem aktuellen Hardtail gegangen. Es geht gut vorwärts, ist flink im Singletrail, klettert gut - nur steil bergab ist es mit vorsicht zu geniesen.



Ja, genau. Allerdings konnte ich beim Canyon den bergauf-Radabhebeffekt nicht wirklich feststellen. Auf dem Sattel kurz ein Stückchen nach vorne gerückt, stimmte die Bergauf-Geometrie immer

VIel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fittschy (17. Februar 2009)

brainiac5 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine sl von 84 cm bei 184 cm Körpergrösse.
> Gestern bekam ich mein XC in M (und schwarz) - passt wunderbar !
> Vor ein paar Wochen durfte ich auf einem 2008er XC9 probesitzen, da war mir klar
> dass nur Gr M für mich in Frage kommt.


 
kann ich nur bestätigen,(1,84/83)
habe mein XC seid sechs Wochen und will mit keinem anderen Rad mehr fahren


----------



## paradoxon (17. Februar 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> ich hab' da mal noch ne Frage zu dem PPS. Bis vor kurzem gab es doch da die Option "Sitzposition". Irgendwie scheint mir die verschwunden... Vorher hat PPS mir bei 1,88m, 92cm SL bei sportlich zu L und bei bequem zu XL geraten. Wieso ist denn bei kleinerem Rahmen die Sitzposition sportlicher?



Hi,

genau deswegen hat Canyon vermutlich die Unterscheidung zwischen "sportlich" und "bequem" eingestellt. Es wird im PPS nicht mehr unterschieden.

@ AndreasK
Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall den L Rahmen nehmen.
Der Sattelstützauszug reicht und du hast verhältnismäßig eher längere Beine! (195/92=2,12... der Durchnittswert liegt ungefähr bei 2,14). Falls dir das Kockpit nach einer Eingewöhnungsphase trotzdem zu kurz vor kommt, kannst du immer noch einen längeren Vorbau drauf machen. Höchswahrscheinlich ist das aber nicht nötig.

Gruß


----------



## enjung (20. Februar 2009)

Ich war heute endlich in Koblenz und habe das XC in L und XL gefahren. Von der Berechnung tendierte es bei mir zu L. Nach der Probefahrt kann ich das nur bestätigen. Bin erst das L, dann das XL und danach wieder das L gefahren. Von der Sitzposition konnte ich auf der Parkplatzrunde keine großartigen Unterschiede festmachen. Allerdings hatte ich den Eindruck, dass das L viel wendiger und agiler ist. Letztendlich habe ich jetzt ein XC 7.0 in L bestellt, dass voraussichtlich am 10.03. fertig sein soll .

Ich bin auf jeden Fall der Meinung, wenn ihr knapp an der Grenze zu einer Größe seid, nehmt das kleinere.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (21. Februar 2009)

fittschy schrieb:


> habe mein XC seid sechs Wochen



Wie hast du das geschafft? Die sind doch erst seit 2 Wochen fertig. Oder hast du kein 2009er Model?

Btw.: seid/seit


----------



## Frankentaler (21. Februar 2009)

hartmeanle schrieb:


> Zum bestimmer der Maße eines Rahmens habe ich eine Hilfe angehängt. Nachmessen , ausfüllen und mit der o.g Tabelle vergleichen.



Auch ich hab jetz die Übung gemacht (danke, heartmeanle!) und sehe dass ich ziemlich genau zwischen S und M rauskomm, nämlich Oberrohrlänge (Tour) von 580 und Steuerrohr von 100 und Vorbau 105. M hat 595 und 130, Vorbaulänge steht nicht drin. Größe S fällt aus, weil ich keinen so langen Vorbau will. Ich hab auf der HP dem Grossbild gesehen, dass 1 Spacer im Standard drin ist, das würde schonmal helfen, aber ich bräuchte auch einen 1-2 cm kürzeren Vorbau.  
Hat jemand von Euch schon mal gefragt ob er nen anderen Vorbau haben kann und wie hat Canyon reagiert?

Merci


----------



## enjung (21. Februar 2009)

Frankentaler schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch schon mal gefragt ob er nen anderen Vorbau haben kann und wie hat Canyon reagiert?



Guckst Du hier: http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?r=81

Sollte also kein Problem sein.

So long
Eike


----------



## mohl_langsam (21. Februar 2009)

n´abend zusammen,

.... auch n Update von mir. Darf mich schon so halb erheben, nachdem wir heut in Koblenz ein wunderschönes weißes xc 6 in Empfnag nehmen konnten . Das zweite Rad dauert leider noch etwas. Werden wir dann sehen wie lang ich noch so mit einer Pobacke hier im wartezimmer hängen bleib ?!? ;-).........

.... nur weil´s im Forum hier schon öfter genannt wurde. - Die Scheiben auf unserem XC6 sind die die wir hier schon auf einigen Bildern gesehen haben und auf dem Ausstellungsrad in Koblenz sind ebenfalls die gleichen drauf.

bisdanndann

EDIT:
.......................... UUUUUpsssss ???? - Was hab ich denn da gemacht ??? Sorry - der BEitrag sollte in den "Wartezimmer"-thread!
........... Wär also schön der Admin würds verschieben - wenn nicht- dann nicht )


----------



## flotho (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo, hab gerade den Tipp bekommen das ich bei dem XC8.0 wegen einem längerem Vorbau fragen soll. Was meint ihr wäre das bei einer gr. von 172/78 ratsam? Standard soll 90mm sein


----------



## Frankentaler (23. Februar 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier: http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?r=81
> 
> Sollte also kein Problem sein.
> 
> Danke!. Ist es aber doch weil mir Canyon keinen 75 er Vorbau von Iridium anbieten konnte und einen Syntace nicht wollte (zu teuer). Jetzt mach ich mich selber auf die Suche.


----------



## bbkhacki (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo

was meint Ihr welche Rahmengröße mir passen könnte?

Meine Daten:
1,82m SL 86 cm

Ich schwanke zwischen M und L...

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fittschy (24. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Wie hast du das geschafft? Die sind doch erst seit 2 Wochen fertig. Oder hast du kein 2009er Model?
> 
> Btw.: seid/seit


habe ein orginal 2008er Model


----------



## fittschy (24. Februar 2009)

bbkhacki schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> was meint Ihr welche Rahmengröße mir passen könnte?
> 
> ...


 ich vermute das Du auf einem M Rad ziehmlich racemässig sitzt.
ich 1,84/83 habe ein M und die Sattelstütze steht ziehmlich weit raus.


----------



## knuspi (24. Februar 2009)

bbkhacki schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> was meint Ihr welche Rahmengröße mir passen könnte?
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin 1,80 und SL86 und fahre ein XC in L. Komme damit ganz gut klar. Bei M wäre die Sattelstütze sehr weit draußen, aber ich mag es nicht wenn der Sattel zu weit über dem Lenker ist. Würde an deiner Stelle L nehmen und evt. einen kürzeren Vorbau nehmen.


----------



## bbkhacki (24. Februar 2009)

Danke soweit! Hab auch gemeint dass L mit kürzerem Vorbau besser passen würd, als en M...

Denke mal ich bestelle bald...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Februar 2009)

Falls jemand noch einen 110er Easton Vrobau braucht, schickt ne PM!
(Sorry für OT, passte aber grade so zur Größe-Vorbau-Diskussion)


----------



## ham81 (2. März 2009)

hallo,
bin auch an einem xc 2008 dran. laut pps brauche ich bei 185cm und schrittlänge 90cm größe L. würdet ihr mir das auch empfehlen ? oder lieber einen xl ?
danke für eure hilfe,
chris


----------



## knuspi (2. März 2009)

L sollte langen.


----------



## Oerti (2. März 2009)

Servus Chris!

Ich fahre seit dem Wochenende ein Canyon Nerve XC 9.0, auch ein 2008er Modell aus dem Outlet...
Ich bin knappe 1,90m und hatte mir das Bike in der Rahmenhöhe XL bestellt...Und das ist genau richtig!
Bin vorher auch bei vielen Händlern andere Bikes Probe gefahren...Und bei Keinem war die Rahmenhöhe L passend...
Ich denke mal, dass Du auch eher zu XL greifen solltest...

Gruß, Sven


----------



## enjung (2. März 2009)

Kann mich Matze nur anschließen: L sollte eigentlich richtig sein. Ich kann zwar nur für mich und das 2009er XC sprechen, aber bei mir (1,88m; 91cm) ist L die Größe der Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigbencanyon (19. August 2012)

Realzinni schrieb:


> Ich war am Wochenende in Koblenz
> und habe mir das Nerve XC in L und XL angesehen und habe
> probegesessen aber kann mich auch jetzt noch nicht zwischen L & XL entscheiden. Ich bin 1,93cm bei 93cm SL.
> Rechner sagt somit soeben XL und innerhalb der paar Minuten bei Canyon fällt mir die Entscheidung sehr schwer...



hi Realzinni,

der thread ist ja inzwischen schon etwas älter.
hast du inzwischen dein Canyon bike gekauft? würde mich mal interessieren ob du nun L oder XL genommen hast und was deine erfahrungen damit sind. bin nämlich ebenfalls 1,93 cm groß bei 93 cm SL.

liebe grüße!


----------



## axisofjustice (22. August 2012)

Ich hab ziemlich exakt deine Maße und bin mit XL glücklich geworden.


----------



## bigbencanyon (22. August 2012)

Danke für die Antwort!
Könntest du mir noch schreiben, was du mit dem Bike so für Strecken fährst? LG


----------



## bigbencanyon (22. August 2012)

ach sorry, steht ja in deinem profil: touren und trails. auch mal downhillähnliche passagen dabei? wie fährt sich das mit XL?


----------



## flachlandbiker1 (22. August 2012)

Hallo ich fahr das Nerv XC 2012 In L.
Bin 1,90 cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 89 cm.
Sattelstütze ist kurz vor der Markierung, die Originale.
Habe mich damals für das L entschieden, weil ich nicht 
wie auf einer Streckbank sitzen wollte 
Bin Glücklich da mit.


----------



## log11 (23. August 2012)

Bei 1,79m mit 84cm Schrittlänge ist welche Rahmenhöhe beim XC empfehlenswert?
Tendenziell würde ich sagen M.
Die Gewichtsangaben bei Canyon beziehen sich immer auf M?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axisofjustice (24. August 2012)

bigbencanyon schrieb:


> ach sorry, steht ja in deinem profil: touren und trails. auch mal downhillähnliche passagen dabei? wie fährt sich das mit XL?



Eher flowige Trails bis S2, S3 dann tragend. 

Also ich hab mir von Canyon einfach den 110er Vorbau gegen einen 100er austauschen lassen und den Sattel ganz nach vorne geschoben, damit das Streckbank-Feeling minimiert wird. Ich sitze jetzt angenehm-sportlich auf dem Rad (also so wie auf einem klassischen 100mm-Hardtail). Vorteile der XL-Größe ist ganz klar, dass ich mir keine Sorgen um die Sattelstütze machen muss. Außerdem liegt das Bike satt auf dem Trail. Nachteil ist natürlich, dass es bei dem langen Radstand nicht so superwendig und agil ist.


----------



## axisofjustice (24. August 2012)

Hier noch ein Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8572479#post8572479


----------

